# People NO ONE wants to type =)



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

*This thread is for suggestions of people to type who most likely no one wants their type to be associated with theirs :happy:

Are there any people you know of that people would be uncomfortable typing? Do you know their type?*

hitler(infj) it's so bad that there's even a thread on why we shouldn't type him
himmler(isfj) almost as bad as hitler
anders breivek(intj) terrorist responsible for 77 deaths
osama bin laden(infj) surprised people didn't refuse to type him like hitler
joseph stalin (extj) he supposedly killed more people than hitler yet he hasn't gotten his own thread
P.S. these are only typings I've seen online. I'm not an expert and really want to learn about this process
*
Should we NOT type them? Should we ban/discourage people from trying to do so?*
Big fat NOOOO. We cannot baby everyone into a bubble of disillusion and tell them the world is unicorns and rainbows.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Almost forgot. This is done in order to LEARN. Honestly, I know full well how messed ANYONE can be. We all know. We see ourselves as people who advocate education and shunning people from discovering unpopular knowledge is just stupid.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think that it is wrong to type these people - for personal use. If spreading your typing of a certain person has a negative effect on how other people of the same type are perceived, you shouldn't do it, that's obvious to me. However, I have never seen anyone think less of a person because they have the same MBTI type as such a person. Still, I live in a country where the MBTI is not widely used.

The thing about typing people that aren't yourself and that you haven't interacted with is that you have limited information. You can't know for sure that your typing is correct, as you can't look into their heads. That makes that it really isn't worth the trouble and flame wars that come from trying to type people that are almost universally despised in my opinion.

EDIT: To clarify: I think that it _would_ be wrong to use typings of these people in the same way we use typings of other famous people: to compare people to them. So if you think someone is an ENFP, ask them if they can see themselves in Mark Twain, not Fidel Castro.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

No type is full of angels and people should just accept that.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> No type is full of angels and people should just accept that.













> So if you think someone is an ENFP, ask them if they can see themselves in Mark Twain, not Fidel Castro









:laughing:


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Agreed, even us INFP's have plenty of skeletons in our closet haha. I would argue that in a way it's important to type these guys partly to remind ourselves that they were human as well and so'd still have a type.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> No type is full of angels and people should just accept that.


Indeed. And in an ideal world people would do that. Pity that a lot of people take the 'people I like are of my type and people I dislike are of a type that I hate' approach.

I would say that it would be just as pointless to discuss the type of Ghandi or Martin Luther King: we know too little about them, and everyone will try to claim them on the grounds that everyone likes to be compared to them.

But if you find a place where people discuss these things more objectively... give me a call.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

JA Grey said:


> *This thread is for suggestions of people to type who most likely no one wants their type to be associated with theirs :happy:
> 
> Are there any people you know of that people would be uncomfortable typing? Do you know their type?*
> 
> ...


Weird how all these typed killers are also Judgers and not perceivers. A friend and I were going through killers , sociopaths, psychopaths , typing them on our own. Exactly the same things, all Judgers. So does this say Judgers are more likely to hate, be unstable and suffer from mental Illness. I'm not saying it does, however If we typed them right, there seems to be a pattern with Judgers and hate. Not taking it too seriously, we did it for fun and came up with something that was a coincidence, or was it.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Weird how all these typed killers are also Judgers and not perceivers. A friend and I were going through killers , sociopaths, psychopaths , typing them on our own. Exactly the same things, all Judgers. So does this say Judgers are more likely to hate, be unstable and suffer from mental Illness. I'm not saying it does, however If we typed them right, there seems to be a pattern with Judgers and hate. Not taking it too seriously, we did it for fun and came up with something that was a coincidence, or was it.


Judgers simply get more shit done.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Personally, I don't think that we should shy away from typing people that history tells us aren't exactly the most delightful people to begin with. In fact, I think it will spice up the discussion because perhaps we could be able to get some more insight into just how the minds of these people work, as well as perhaps a reference for what happens when cognitive functions go bonkers. Just a few examples: With Gandhi, we see one side of the Ni-Fe dynamic, whereas with Hitler and Osama bin Laden, we see another side. With the like of Napoleon and Julius Caesar (an ENTJ in my view), we see a better side of the Te function than with the likes of Stalin and Saddam Hussein.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

@MuChApArAdOx I heard people type gaddafi, che, castro, and chavez as enfp. I also heard that Jeffrey dahmer could be inxp


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Weird how all these typed killers are also Judgers and not perceivers. A friend and I were going through killers , sociopaths, psychopaths , typing them on our own. Exactly the same things, all Judgers. So does this say Judgers are more likely to hate, be unstable and suffer from mental Illness. I'm not saying it does, however If we typed them right, there seems to be a pattern with Judgers and hate. Not taking it too seriously, we did it for fun and came up with something that was a coincidence, or was it.


I think that Judgers are more likely to try and impose their ideas on the world around them (So dictators, terrorists) since they have Fe or Te high in their stack. Percievers are more likely to indulge their personal curiosities and pleasures, I think (Extroverted perception) (So serial killers and rapists).

Josef Mengele : XNTP.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> @MuChApArAdOx I heard people type gaddafi, che, castro, and chavez as enfp. I also heard that Jeffrey dahmer could be inxp


And Charles Manson

But honestly, these individuals still have a personality, still have cognitive processes. If they were literally so crippled by mental illness that they couldn't function, I could understand not typing them. But unfortunately, these people could function.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

JA Grey said:


> @MuChApArAdOx I heard people type gaddafi, che, castro, and chavez as enfp. I also heard that Jeffrey dahmer could be inxp


I don't know about gaddafi, che, or castro, haven't gotten that far, but thanks for the names, will def be doing some research. We did type Jeffery dahmer, we typed him as INFJ.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> And Charles Manson
> 
> But honestly, these individuals still have a personality, still have cognitive processes. If they were literally so crippled by mental illness that they couldn't function, I could understand not typing them. But unfortunately, these people could function.


We typed CM as some weird ESTJ with a knack for manipulating his T for F.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> We did type Jeffery dahmer, we typed him as INFJ.


Care to explain? I actually researched his life but I'm just not an expert at typing someone who tried turning his victims into sex zombies :happy:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> @MuChApArAdOx I heard people type gaddafi, che, castro, and chavez as enfp. I also heard that Jeffrey dahmer could be inxp


Did you get those typings from Celebrity Types? I don't know much about Chavez, but I'm pretty confident that Che and Castro are ENFPs. As for Gaddafi, I haven't seen much footage of him so I can't be sure.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

JA Grey said:


> Care to explain? I actually researched his life but I'm just not an expert at typing someone who tried turning his victims into sex zombies :happy:


After watching a few Interviews he is obviously an Introvert. We looked for signs of Te, Ne, and Fi. Listening to him speak we recognized the Ni, Fe and Ti. If there is any truth which I believe there is that we use our primary functions first , especially when expressing ourselves, JD uses Ni, not Ne.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I've heard that Mao was INTP or ENTP.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

a few more people I'd like to see:

Kim Il Sung
Kim Jong Il
Kim Jong Un
Miley Cyrus
Justin Bieber

The last two are seen as esfp. How has no tried to type the Kim family?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I might be taking the entirely opposite approach because this is all extremely fascinating to me.
Possibly because I'm extremely passionate about criminal psychology and seeking a career in Forensics.


...still waiting to see a proper INFP historical criminal.
Extremely hard to find but not an impossible quest, I'm sure.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> No type is full of angels and people should just accept that.


No person is an utmost angel and people should just accept that.

I think it's useful to type those we think of as lucifers to simply be realistic. Functions themselves are neither negative nor positive and aren't a curse on the person. Seeing how 2 individuals with the same functions stack can come to different choices should take away emotional bias towards certain functions as ''better'' or ''worse''.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> I might be taking the entirely opposite approach because this is all extremely fascinating to me.
> Possibly because I'm extremely passionate about criminal psychology and seeking a career in Forensics.
> 
> 
> ...


No concrete person comes to mind, but how about a Nazi doctor who 'euthenizes' disabled people to help improve racial purity?

Or the guys who chemically castrated homosexuals as 'treatment' in the past?

The person that invented lobotomy?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

stultum said:


> No concrete person comes to mind, but how about a Nazi doctor who 'euthenizes' disabled people to help improve racial purity?
> 
> Or the guys who chemically castrated homosexuals as 'treatment' in the past?
> 
> The person that invented lobotomy?


The first two still seem very Fe to me as their aim is to promote a broad social ideology.
The inventor of lobotomy sounds interesting.

I tend to see INFP criminals either heavy on revenge or extremely wrapped up in their personal morality.

Something like vigilante justice or a specific subset of serial killer (ie: killing people who remind them of a certain person, following personal emotional reactions while searching new patterns to apply them and ways to get away with it as it's perceived as the right thing). Or perhaps someone unable to distinguish the line between fantasy and reality and emulating their favorite fictional characters/works their own way.

Someone feeling like a monster, therefore acting like one to achieve less internal disharmony and conflict.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Elliot Rodger





Clearly some sort of self-entitled Fi preferrer.

From reading his manifesto, I would say INFP. Enneagram 3w4. (or 4w3? Geez who knows)

edit:
From watching more videos, I find him to be a 4w3.

And actually, this INFP
https://www.youtube.com/user/intrsrchng/videos

makes vlogs that are so similar to Rodger's (minus the crazy (well actually that's debatable)).



Julian Assange I would think INTP . . . He seems very Ti dom to me.






I think Assange is probably a type 1. He's like the posterchild for type 1, no?



stultum said:


> I don't think that it is wrong to type these people - for personal use. If spreading your typing of a certain person has a negative effect on how other people of the same type are perceived, you shouldn't do it, that's obvious.


No, it isn't obvious. That is your opinion, and I completely disagree with you.

edit:

Also you have Snowden and Chelsea Manning.

Their types, anyone?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

emberfly said:


> No, it isn't obvious. That is your opinion, and I completely disagree with you.


You are right, and I will change that. It should be 'obvious to me' to fit the start of the sentence.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

No one wants to have the same type as Sweet Robin from Game of Thrones. Poor kid.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Also you have Snowden and Chelsea Manning.
> 
> Their types, anyone?


I don't know about Manning but I think Snowden's typed as an INTJ. Haven't really gone into it. So you think Snowden is a traitor then?

I REALLY want people to type Kim Il Sung, Kim Jong Il, and Kim Jong Un


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

JA Grey said:


> I don't know about Manning but I think Snowden's typed as an INTJ. Haven't really gone into it. So you think Snowden is a traitor then?
> 
> I REALLY want people to type Kim Il Sung, Kim Jong Il, and Kim Jong Un


I think Snowden is a hero, like Assange.

I'm more a fan of Assange, though. I wish Assange and Snowden would get together and start something cool.


I think it's stupid that Manning let herself go to prison. She kind of martyred herself. She gave up.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> I've heard that Mao was INTP or ENTP.


ENTP from what I know. Actually a pretty good example of out of control Ne and lack of attention to the little details. Farmers having to make steel in their backyards, the sparrow incident.....


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Adam Lanza
James Holmes
Jared Loughner


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Here are a few if anyonne wants to give these guys a shot:
Bashar al-Assad
H.H. Holmes
Robespierre
John Wayne Gacy
Mussolini 
Francisco Franco
And while we hardly know anything about him, anyone want to take a crack at Jack the Ripper?


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Robespierre (INTJ)- created the Cult of the Supreme Being
Mussolini (ESFP)
Franco (ISFJ)
@Dark and Derisive yes I got the typings from Celebrity types as well as for Mussolini and Franco

Let's type these:

Hideki Tojo
Idi Amin 
Attila the Hun
Ivan the Terrible
Pol Pot


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I am Hans from Frozen. I would kill a girl with ice powers and her stupid sister to get my own kingdom. I've come to terms with this darkness inside me. I'm sure you all can come to terms with your unwanted personality twins as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

@emberfly, 

Why did you lead me to that Elliot Rodger YouTube video?! Watching stuff like that makes me sick, thinking about how impossibly deluded some people are. Reading the comments defending him makes me sicker. 

I don't know if he's INFP, he seems to be too much of a narcissist and I think INFPs are prone to self-harm before seeking to harm others. However, this guy is clearly a sociopath and use of his cognitive functions would have to be warped... I'm not sure how you could accurately type someone with a psychological disorder that prevents someone from using empathy.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

JA Grey said:


> a few more people I'd like to see:
> 
> Kim Il Sung
> Kim Jong Il
> ...


Putting those five in the same post is cruel to the Kim family.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

JA Grey said:


> *This thread is for suggestions of people to type who most likely no one wants their type to be associated with theirs :happy:
> 
> Are there any people you know of that people would be uncomfortable typing? Do you know their type?*
> 
> ...


I'm Hitler AND Bin Laden? Jeez.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't care if I happen to share a type with, say, Hitler or Stalin. I'd consider it a "fun fact" and nothing more. 

What I object to far more is the way that no one seems to look into the actual personality of the leader in question..."So and so was an ENTJ because totalitarian state". It tends to get people thinking in boxes and doesn't touch upon the inner workings of the individual in question, which is the real point of typing, after all.

Yes, I think they can and should be typed--people are just afraid they'll see another human mind instead of a psychopathic monster. And that's why people hesitate to do so or don't consider the actual mind of the actual individual. It's another form of dehumanization, ironically enough.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

yes we should ban/discourage people from doing so because it might make someone feel badly, I don't care what you "free speech" people say about it, learn some tact


----------



## DeepSeaFlower (Dec 21, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> yes we should ban/discourage people from doing so because it might make someone feel badly, I don't care what you "free speech" people say about it, learn some tact


Why would it make someone feel bad? If you base your entire identity around your MBTI type (or ethnicity, nationality, belief etc. for that matter), then yes, it probably will. But not all INFJs are evil dictators or leaders of terrorist organizations. At the end of the day you're an individual, and you're the only person that can define who or what you are. Not some group, category or type you see yourself a part of.


----------

